#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Can u answer this???

## sharan0619

X is important than LOVE.X is imposible 4 GOD.X is above GOD.If u eat X u'll die.X is 7 letter word.If u r genius say what is X ???





  Similar Threads: friends.....help me with ur answer... Question please answer? IIT JEE 2012 Answer Keys | Answer Key for IIT JEE 2012 Questions You Can Never Answer Confusions- Can anybody answer?

----------


## sanjitsihag

Parents 




---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Another answer

Its "FREEDOM", It is more important than LOVE, , GOD cannot have FREEDOM to him as he is responsible for everything. We also pray to GOD to have MOKSHA that is ultimate FREEDOM, so we don't want GOD, we ask FREEDOM to the GOD i.e. its above GOD, If u eat your FREEDOM your existence is killed so u die by virtue. and is seven letter word.

----------


## sharan0619

no its wrong try something more yar..... it's soo familiar word
try once more ....,,
i'l tell it the next time

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Nothing ?
nothing is familiar. xP

----------


## sharan0619

s.... it's correct :(nod):

----------


## sanjitsihag

Wts d crrct answr, is it nothing??

----------


## jyothi.g

Is "Nothing" right answer??

----------


## Madhusri

is Nothing more important then love?..

----------


## janetkissho

I agree nothing is the answer

----------

